# Problem pen kit



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Some of you will remember the problem pen kit that I asked for help on, anyone who didn't see it and is interested follow this link:

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/6924-harry-needs-help-again.html

I received lots of help and downloaded quite a few assembly instruction sheets, whilst most were very similar, none were identical. By placing all the parts as they would be in the completed pen, it was obvious to me that the cap would not be able to click onto the front to hold it to produce an air-tight seal so that the ink from the roller ball wouldn't evaporate, also to hold the cap in place whilst using the pen. The importer promised to get back to me with the correct information, but failed to do so, the result was that last evening Glenmore and Chippypah in England and myself had a very long discussion and decided that I would have to remove 3mm from the length of the cap. This I did this afternoon with the desired result. Here is a short photo-shoot of what took place. Thanks to everyone who assisted me.

As usually happens, the order of the shots is jumbled, just hold curser over shot to read it's number.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad to help you out Harry. As I would any member with any wood working problem. Because you guys would do the same for me.  Pen looks great as usaul.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great work Harry and glad you had some good help. That is a nice looking pen. Well done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice work, Harry! You guys are problem solving DUDES!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

As Expected you turned out a first class pen, now my question is did you do it from beging to end with a 3/4 roughing out gouge ?. The finish is great, and I bet it is nice to hold.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Pete, I only have three quality chisels at the moment,1/2" rolled edge skew, 3/8" spindle gouge and a 1/2" roughing out gouge. Most of it was done with the 1/2" gouge but, to get some practice, I did a bit with the skew. I'm having thoughts about buying a 1" or even a 1 1\4" skew, what are you're and other members thoughts on this? By the way when I mentioned the word quality, I was referring to CROWN brand, made in Sheffield ENGLAND!

After posting, I realised that I'd better duck for cover!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry, I saw a podcast on pen turning and the guy was using a large chisel. Someone in the audience asked why he wasn't using a small chisel. He said that he didn't own any smaller chisels because you can use the big ones for very small work, but you can't use the small ones on large turnings. Made sense to me, so why not go for the 1 1/4" skew?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I reckon that's what I'll do thanks George.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, most of the turning tools available come from England. About the only other option is China.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't realise that Mike when I made the remark, I guess that there is still a little loyalty in me towards old England in spite of becoming an Aussie in 1967,and, by the way today is AUSTRALIA DAY and there are big celebrations, including a major skyworks performance at the Perth foreshore with many thousands of families present at this very time.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Harry,
You are going to need a step ladder to see them then hehehe, and the tools are about the only thing leaving the Uk.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well Happy Australia Day Harry. I can just picture it. Men and women everywhere in shorts, boots and bush hats with dangling corks, chugging from liter cans of Fosters... loudspeakers playing Steve Irwin songs... Roo's jumping, Budgies budging... I can almost smell the roast goana.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

How very descriptive, Mike! 

Happy Australia Day, Harry!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"and the tools are about the only thing leaving the Uk."

You must be kidding Pete, Poms are arriving in Australia by the plane-load, and who can blame them, just compare:

dreary weather/beautiful sunshine, average of eight hours a day here in the west

Huge unemployment/close to full employment, great shortage of workers ranging from cleaners to catering staff to trades people of all kinds to teachers to nurses to doctors etc.
Rather than a step ladder, I could make a platform to stand on.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry, why wood you be celebrating Aussie Day? Since you are a UK pommie! Did you take a Australian citizenship test? and pass?
HAPPY AUSTRALIA DAY HARRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In the sixties Dave when we became Australian citizens, there wasn't a test as such, we just had to undergo an operation to remove a part of our brains! (only joking fellow Aussies, please don't put out a contract on me)

I think the following from Mikes post is interesting,

"Well Happy Australia Day Harry. I can just picture it. Men and women everywhere in shorts, boots and bush hats with dangling corks"

because, this very day, my wife bought me an Aussie hat, the first in over forty years here, not only that, she posed with it on after I convinced her that the digital camera was too complicated for her to take MY photo!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice hat Harry. Was Marlene (sp?) ever a model? That is a striking pose she has. You know she is to good to you even if you only have a part of a brain. She must have got to keep all of hers. Hope you and the Misses had a wonderful Australian Day.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry, it's lucky for you that you found such a lovely lady before they removed part of your brain.


----------

